# Happy Anniversary to the SBGMI and Free Membership Until 1.14.23 at Midnight



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

The Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan launched at the beginning of 2022. Over 230 subscribed and 500 Facebook Group members later, we are still growing. As a token of our gratitude and affection for all things honey bee - we want to continue working toward fulfillment of our mission in Michigan and beyond!

If you are up for renewal in January or know some beekeepers who would benefit this offer is for you! Benefits include 6 months of digital Natural Bee Husbandry Magazine, discounts on American Bee Journal and Bee Culture, discounted access to our 2nd Annual Virtual Conference on 2.25.23, or the many many premium virtual talks offered regularly through our social media mediums. This is a win win situation!!!

Follow the signup link below and select _Individual or Family Membership Options_. You can use the coupon code *ANNIVERSARY1 *in the cart checkout, or forward this to a friend, share it in your newsletters, or post on your social media. It is *A FEW DAYS ONLY!* Offer _expires Saturday at midnight (EST)._

Stay tuned in the coming days as we will also be sending a big announcement about the 2nd Annual Virtual Conference happening in just over a month! We are excited about this news and confident you will be too!

Sincerely,

The SBGMI Board 


Signup Here!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the offer. I was going to do it but it has a ' recurring ' yearly and you have to put your CC info in.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Tigger19687 said:


> Hi, thanks for the offer. I was going to do it but it has a ' recurring ' yearly and you have to put your CC info in.


Yeah!! I noticed this was an issue with the store last night. The irony is the subscription service doesnt auto renew, it is a manual renewal. I am trying to work it out as it seems sus im sure.

Ill figure it out and update you back here or you can email me at [email protected] and we can get you the trial manually without the checkout process...

Let me know!


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

James Lee said:


> Yeah!! I noticed this was an issue with the store last night. The irony is the subscription service doesnt auto renew, it is a manual renewal. I am trying to work it out as it seems sus im sure.
> 
> Ill figure it out and update you back here or you can email me at [email protected] and we can get you the trial manually without the checkout process...
> 
> Let me know!


So here is an update. The issue has arisen for a few members and the problem is that the nature of the subscription is annualized. The store sees this as a transaction with recurring payment, which is not an auto-renew, but an automated reminded email. Unfortunately, I will not be able to remedy it for this promotion - but it will certainly be addressed in the future if I am able to manipulate it to not use the CC data. I will definitely be trying to figure it out because again - I would also see it as SUS 

We use WOOCOMMERCE and our shop does not store the credit card details in any form - we never see them through the website unless we've manually entered it on behalf of the patron. Here is a shortlink to the information from WOO

If you would like to proceed, feel free to create an account on the site without entering financials - and I will manually add the items to your account. Send me an email at the [email protected] address once you do so I can find your name in the directory.

-James


----------

